# Heater Blowing Cold Air



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Hmm, I'm not sure if this is the same issue, but on my 2011 2LT, I had a similar issue where occasionally when I started the car it would blow only cold air (even if the engine was already warm), and I couldn't get the vents to change either. This only happened twice in 50,000 miles, and each time all I did was shut off the car and restart it and all was well again.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi JimmyX34,

I understand that you are having problems with the heater in your Cruze. Please let me know if you would like for me to reach out to your dealership on your behalf for this concern. Please send a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name. I will be glad to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll bet it does this cold air thing on sunny days. Have you already taken it in for the HVAC system computer reflash?


----------

